
David Marr (father of the field of computational neuroscience) - jacquesm
http://kybele.psych.cornell.edu/~edelman/marr/marr.html
======
Afton
David Marr is amazing. I remember being completely awed by Vision. I think
more than any other author, Marr showed that cognition could be made
computationally tractable (focus on vision, but before him it was just a
mess).

I don't know that there's much here to discuss though. His work has been
supersceded in just the way any researcher would want.

~~~
jacquesm
His name came up in a book somewhere and I read up a bit on what he did,
absolutely amazing.

He's definitely one of the less visible heroes of computing, I figured a
posting wouldn't hurt.

